# Is pellet cooking cheating?



## monty3777 (Jun 2, 2008)

O.K, O.k., I know that the rules allow for FEC 100s and the like. I am in the process of narrowing down my decision for a new smoker to a Horizon from Hawgeyes or a FEC100 (Larry has the best price on the net right now  8) 

However, my partners kind of all thing that a controlled pellet smoker is just short of cheating. I would love to get your impressions.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 2, 2008)

Monty, its not illegal so its not cheating!  sounds like your buddies would be jealous if you got an FEC!  If you have the $$ and you are good with a pellet cooker then screw what anyone else thinks...the FEC-100 WINS A LOT OF COMPS!!  Ultimately the cook's skills is what determines the success of the competitor...not the cooker!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 2, 2008)

Cheating? I don't think it is. I cook whole hogs direct with lump and wood but I also do ribs and  butts with a gasser. I play with the pellet pooper  at the store and it's fun, but if your going to shell that much cash out on a FE100, guess ya better like it. I'd love to have one for big catering jobs. What about  the folk who vend at a KCBS comp? I hear those Southern Pride and Old Hickory pits popping on and off gas all night. Where did there turn in meat come from.    That's a whole different deal!    :roll:


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jun 2, 2008)

What Rempe said!

Heck I feel like my Stumps 222 is cheating, especially hooked up to the Stoker. nail whatever temp you want and walk away, UNTIL it's time to do the cook thing like check it, baste it, etc. Need smoke? Open the hatch and pop in a chunk. Need higher temp for a glaze? Adjust the Stoker and in a few minutes it's there. The goal is for YOU to be there when the time calls for it.

Stumps and Backwoods win a lot also.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2008)

As Bill Belicheck says......."If you're not cheating you're not trying"!    

Just kidding.........


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 3, 2008)

monty3777 said:
			
		

> O.K, O.k., I know that the rules allow for FEC 100s and the like. I am in the process of narrowing down my decision for a new smoker to a Horizon from Hawgeyes or a FEC100 (Larry has the best price on the net right now  8)
> 
> However, my partners kind of all thing that a controlled pellet smoker is just short of cheating. I would love to get your impressions.



Well those pellets are made from compreesed wood are they not , if that qualifies as one of the ways the turns in have to be cooked with I dont see why anyone can say its cheating. Just make sure that they have a electrical listed by the usual wood charcoal, and gas.


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 3, 2008)

It's cheating.


----------

